
GQ Releases Hilariously Sweary Audio of Craig Wright Interview - minamisan
https://news.bitcoin.com/gq-sweary-audio-craig-wright/
======
59nadir
Craig Wright is such an obvious fraud, liar and attentionseeker, but puts this
fake "I don't want to be public!" facade on. If he was actually Satoshi he
would've already been able to show it. People giving him the light of day are
doing everyone a disservice.

------
throwaway7767
Craig Wright is obviously a scam artist.

That said, I'd love it if someone could explain the argument by the other
cryptographer. At the beginning (I couldn't make it to the end of the
recording, the exchange was just painful to listen to) he's saying if you have
the source code to a RNG, you can derive private keys just by looking at
encrypted messages? As an absolute statement that is obviously nonsense, but I
feel there's some important context missing to parse the critique.

~~~
maxerickson
I'm not sure I have it, but I believe that with DSA, given the message,
signature and message specific private value, you can derive the private key.
Wright is calling that message specific value a nonce, but for DSA, it has to
be secret and unpredictable ( [https://rdist.root.org/2010/11/19/dsa-
requirements-for-rando...](https://rdist.root.org/2010/11/19/dsa-requirements-
for-random-k-value/) ).

In the Playstation hack, a single private value was mistakenly used in
multiple messages (so it could be recovered from just a couple signatures
[https://www.imperialviolet.org/2013/06/15/suddendeathentropy...](https://www.imperialviolet.org/2013/06/15/suddendeathentropy.html)
), but it's also true that if you have information about how the private value
was created and it was poorly done, you can just check all the remaining
possibilities. So that's what the cryptographer is talking about, given
information about sufficiently poor generation of the message specific secret,
you can pull private keys out of a single signature.

~~~
throwaway7767
But in the context of bitcoin, it seems likely that if the bitcoin client
originally had such a problem, someone would have already exploited it to
steal funds. All the old funds, mined with the original version of the bitcoin
software, are still just waiting there at the original addresses.

Especially in light of the creative crypto attacks people have done on other
implementations (like the one where attackers stole from android wallets based
on a flaw in the system-wide android PRNG). Money is a powerful motivator.

------
JonnieCache
If you haven't read the LRB article, it's hysterical.

[http://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n13/andrew-ohagan/the-satoshi-
affai...](http://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n13/andrew-ohagan/the-satoshi-affair)

EDIT: not as funny as this clip though. The man is a transparent
fantasist/fraudster.

~~~
jmkni
That's an amazing read!

It is like something out of Breaking Bad

~~~
JonnieCache
If you liked that, there's a long article out there somewhere in New Yorker or
some such mag about two kids who got in way over their heads with russian
gangs bringing drugs into the automated container facility on rotterdam's
docks.

~~~
gaadd33
Any chance you can find a link to that article? I did some searching and was
unable to find anything. It sounds pretty interesting.

~~~
JonnieCache
[http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-mob-technology-
consul...](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-mob-technology-consultants-
help-drug-traffickers/)

It's not as long-form as I remember but still a fun read.

~~~
jmkni
Thanks!

------
dempseye
People in tech shouldn't accept that kind of bullying from asshats like Craig
Wright. Courtois clearly outgunned him intellectually, but he still let
himself be shouted at.

~~~
JonnieCache
He starts openly giggling as Wright gets more irate, which I think is often a
good way to deal with such people.

------
fasteo
Offtopic.

I have learned to love meetings like this one, when customers behave like Mr.
Wright. Seeing them in such a ridiculous position is a joy. So much joy, that
I find myself worried about my brain health.

Weird comment, I know.

------
eng_monkey
It is also surprising he continues using and being addressed as Dr, when there
is no evidence he has a doctorate.

------
okket
Direct link to the 8 min clip

[https://vimeo.com/177403785](https://vimeo.com/177403785)

~~~
smcl
Maybe we could change the link to point @ the Vimeo link, or is there a better
one directly from GQ instead (I keep getting taken to the German GQ and can't
figure out how to get the English version, so can't find it myself)

------
mikro2nd
What I wonder is why do people continue to give attention to cretins such as
this? Just creating clickbait?

------
erdevs
Is there still any belief in serious circles that Wright is SN? Whatever
happened to those credible thought leaders who initially supported his claim?
I lost track of this after the initial splash announcement and immediately
ensuing controversy.

------
satysin
When losing your argument just shout and swear louder and louder.

Craig Wright is a fantasist and conman.

